# rist



## GraVin

Weet iemand wat met "rist" wordt bedoeld (vanuit VRT NWS van heden - Wie volgt Boris Johnson op als premier van Verenigd Koninkrijk? Deze vrouwen en mannen maken veel kans). Het gaat over hoe een leider van de Conservative-partij in het VK wordt gekozen:

Eens alle kandidaten bekend zijn, worden er een *rist* stemrondes in het parlement georganiseerd tot er uiteindelijk twee gegadigden overblijven.

(Alhoewel, inhoudelijk denk ik dat het parlement minder hiermee te doen heeft - het gaat veelmeer over de leden van de Conservative-partij.)


----------



## Peterdg

Een "rist" betekent "een hele reeks" of "een aantal" met de connotatie dat het er veel zijn.


----------



## GraVin

Erg bedankt. Misschien vatbaar voor inclusie in het woordenboek ...?


----------



## ThomasK

Wij zeggen eerder: "voor opname in het woordenboek", denk ik...

Eventueel een andere mogelijkheid: "*een reeks*" (lett. een serie). Je vindt nog synoniemen op www.synoniemen.net, maar niet met voldoende uitleg, vrees ik...


----------



## Peterdg

Een ander synoniem zou "resem" kunnen zijn.


----------



## GraVin

ThomasK said:


> Wij zeggen eerder: "voor opname in het woordenboek", denk ik...
> 
> Eventueel een andere mogelijkheid: "*een reeks*" (lett. een serie). Je vindt nog synoniemen op www.synoniemen.net, maar niet met voldoende uitleg, vrees ik...


ThomasK, zéér fijne, en nuttige, tips, waarvoor bedankt! "Rist" was nog onbekend maar de woorden "resem" en "reeks" wél. Waar vandaan? Meestal de uitbundige oplijsting door advocaten van de zonden en fouten van de tegenoverstaande cliënt. Soms met uitroeptekens. Op een andere piste, "oplijsting" is een woord hier getoond als "foutief", en dat bekom ik ook in mails en in MS Word. Mijn kennis van het woord stamt uit hetzelfde gebied. Maar - is het een woord?


----------



## ThomasK

GraVin said:


> ThomasK, zéér fijne, en nuttige, tips, waarvoor bedankt! "Rist" was nog onbekend maar de woorden "resem" en "reeks" wél. Waar vandaan? Meestal de uitbundige oplijsting door advocaten van de zonden en fouten van de tegenoverstaande cliënt. Soms met uitroeptekens. Op een andere piste, "oplijsting" is een woord hier getoond als "foutief", en dat bekom ik ook in mails en in MS Word. Mijn kennis van het woord stamt uit hetzelfde gebied. Maar - is het een woord?


Ik kan hier nu even niet op ingaan, maar tussendoor nog even: ben je Duitstalig of zo? ik onderstreepte enkele minder evidente woordkeuzes of ..., waaronder "bekom", en op basis van vooral het laatste zou ik kunnen vermoeden dat Duits je moedertaal is. Maar je komt uit de UK, zie ik. Of spreek je ook Duits? --- Later nog suggesties!


----------



## GraVin

Dank u voor uw commentaar! Neen, ik spreek Duits, woonde vroeger in Duitsland, was met een Duitser gehuwd, nu niet meer, maar ben geen Duitser. Ben wél, zoals vermoed, Brit én ok op de koop toe Belg vanaf recentelijk. Zullen wij, jij en ik, een artikel schrijven over: "Perfectie in de uitdrukking in een tweede taal. Zijn bereikbaarheid, alsook zijn wenselijkheid." Sasha Distel, Fransman en zanger, veroverde Engelse vrouwen met zijn good looks en charmante chansons, door, onder andere zijn vrezelijk Engels. Waar zou Lupke zijn geweest in de geschiedenis zonder dat hij in de opera leent naar Haar Majesteit Queen Elizabeth en brengt de onsterfelijke waarschuwing voort: "Equal goes it loose"? Ik, te mijner verdediging tegenover de thuis gast, voeg bij dat, in mijn eigen 2de talen, ik geen fouten maak. Ik breng eerder een vleugje kleur in wat voor hen doodgewoon is. Met de glimlach, vanzelfsprekend  .


----------



## ThomasK

Ik tutoyeer liever op dit forum, als voor jou/u geen bezwaar...

_Suggestie is te overwegen, zeker ook in de Belgische context, maar kan véél te veel tijd kosten... Nu, we zien wel, maar via pm... Oké? 

I_nzake "ioplijsting" deze overwegingen: 
- *oplijsten *is volgens mij relatief modern, afgeleid van "lijst" natuurlijk
- het resultaat daarvan is *een lijst*, maar het oplijsten zou je misschien *de oplijsting* kunnen noemen, maar alleen als activiteit: _De oplijsting/ het oplijsten van alle activiteiten kan uren duren... _

Nog een tip: je bent dus _recent(elijk...) _Belg geworden. Proficiat. Dan ben je dat _sinds kort/ sinds 2022 _geworden, en _vanaf 2025_ word je misschien wereldburger!


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, ik gebruikte een quote van jou (anoniem) om een "draad" op te starten in Language Lab, over perfectie in (N)T2, vooral omdat het thema als zodanig niet helemaal mijn ding is. Ik ben al tevreden met een B2 in het algemeen...


----------



## Red Arrow

Dan woord ken ik niet, wel resem/reeks/hoop.

Het is "juister" om het werkwoord in het enkelvoud te zetten, aangezien een rist (een resem, een reeks, een hoop) enkelvoud is. 

_Eens alle kandidaten bekend zijn, *wordt* er een rist stemrondes in het parlement georganiseerd tot er uiteindelijk twee gegadigden overblijven._

Ik zou zelf ook "worden" gebruiken in de spreektaal.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed idee. Er is een variatie mogelijk volgens taaladvies.net, maar idd, de basisregel is wat je zegt.


----------

